# NGD - Dingwall NG3X 6 String (Ducati Pearl White)



## Radau (May 19, 2019)

Picked this up last week but only really got around to checking it out today. Pretty rad bass, not as nice as my EBMM Bongos but still cool nonetheless!
Should tide me over until my Afterburner I shows up next year.


----------



## Mwoit (May 19, 2019)

Nice. Looks great!


----------



## Leviathus (May 19, 2019)

I'd love to try one of these one day, they look like fun. HNBD!


----------



## LordCashew (May 20, 2019)

Radau said:


> Picked this up last week but only really got around to checking it out today. Pretty rad bass, not as nice as my EBMM Bongos but still cool nonetheless!
> Should tide me over until my Afterburner I shows up next year.



Congrats, man! I have a black one and I love it.

Just curious, what is it about the Bongos that you prefer?


----------



## cardinal (May 20, 2019)

Looks awesome. I’ve been thinking about one of these for some F# insanity.


----------



## Radau (May 23, 2019)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Congrats, man! I have a black one and I love it.
> 
> Just curious, what is it about the Bongos that you prefer?



Build quality's better on the Bongo's and I prefer the neck slightly more, but the NG's a great instrument!

More pics:


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 26, 2019)

Wow, that is awesome.


----------



## Hollowway (May 31, 2019)

I really wanted a 6 string NG, but ended up getting the 5 string. I have it tuned to F#, so I had to sacrifice the highest string. But a 6 tuned to F# would be the best of both worlds!


----------



## Avedas (Jun 6, 2019)

I'd love a 5 string NG. I've been watching listings online and I could pull the trigger any time, but I haven't been able to justify it to myself yet 

Those things are so damn beautiful and a ton of fun to play.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 6, 2019)

The white ones are real pretty. Sold my NG2 last month after finding a great deal on an ABZ 5.


----------



## LuciusBolt (Jun 6, 2019)

Love the color , was considering one in green or maybe that red swirl if I saw that available but only saw the green one. This was back when I was considering getting a bass to lay down tracks whenever necessary I guess. But still haven't gotten around to buying a bass though  

Happy NGD , enjoy


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 14, 2019)

It's weird seeing that bass design-it looks like a slick graphic one would use for a modelling amp or plug-in icon. That thing is so clean!


----------

